# Which glass cutting store do you recommend?



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys. I recently started up a new reef tank but can't seem to get good results with limited gears. I get too much pseudo sand from barebottom and I am hating it. 
I would like an external overflow and was wondering if anyone had their tank brought into a shop to get it cut. Not drilled. 
Many thanks. 
-Oscar 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Bump bump

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

oops.. please delete


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I always use Candu Glass in Burnaby.

$8 cash for a 2' x 6" x 5mm baffle piece. Picking up Monday.

Mention "Anthony the fish guy" to the lady, she might give you my pricing.

Anthony


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Anthony. I'll go check it out. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

